# Anyone know where i can buy turbo kit ?



## PortugueseE360 (Feb 6, 2009)

i really need to find a turbo kit!
in despret need of help


----------



## SKIPPY03 (Mar 19, 2009)

If you cant find one then head to the best shop you can find. Look at the shops lot and if you see a bunch of nice cars then its were you shall ask. I saw one with 4 older evos, 2 new gay ones, some Porsche turbos, and of course some bimmers. so thats where i asked. Theyll do it for you.


----------

